# Why are 11 year olds usually considered trolls?



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

11 year olds seem to be the most stereotypical age for trolls. Look at me, I'm 11, do I seem like a troll to you? I don't think so! Seriously, whyyyyyy


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Look at me, I'm 11, do I seem like a troll to you?



i'm not sure you're ready to face the honest answer to that question.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 30, 2015)

Because some people are mean and just believe a stereotype.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 30, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> Because some people are mean and just believe a stereotype.



This for sure.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

because 6th graders are somehow maximum stupid and that's half their usual age range


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

you have great grammar though.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> i'm not sure you're ready to face the honest answer to that question.



Which is..?


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 30, 2015)

oh my god are you serious

11 year olds are usually really immature, which is a thing trolls usually are too. Which obviously makes people think these 11 year olds seem like trolls
also, in my own experience, can't really take any criticism which is annoying af. if course there are mature-ish and cool 11 year olds, even though they are rare... lmao


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 30, 2015)

i always use 12 as the trolling age. probably because I was annoying back then and because most 12 year olds are annoying always.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

Well yay me, I'm smart, and actually mature-ish for my age.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 30, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Well yay me



wait what


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 30, 2015)

explain "troll"


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Well yay me



at least you can spell and use correct punctuation. that takes away at least 25 troll points. but then again, rainbows and unicorns.
you're not a troll in particular, but many are.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Defy "troll"



Someone who makes other people feel bad, usually via the Internet, to feel better about themselves.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 30, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Well yay me, I'm smart, and actually mature-ish for my age.



not tryna hate but
do u even understand ur sig


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> at least you can spell and use correct punctuation. that takes away at least 25 troll points. but then again, rainbows and unicorns.
> you're not a troll in particular, but many are.



On iPad. Autocorrect does me magic. I still can on computer though, I just prefer not to cuz I'm lazy.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Someone who makes other people feel bad, usually via the Internet, to feel better about themselves.



there's two types of troll: that one, and then just spammers and annoying people.
none of which you are.


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 30, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Someone who makes other people feel bad, usually via the Internet, to feel better about themselves.



That is not what a "troll" is
trolls are unknown people annoying the hell out of people


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 30, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Someone who makes other people feel bad, usually via the Internet, to feel better about themselves.



Ok, I see

Yeah, most 11 year olds are, sadly.
Don't they have homework to do or something?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Which is..?



you are a highly valuable and unique specimen

with a kinda annoying sig (imo)


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

Buddy said:


> not tryna hate but
> do u even understand ur sig



Yes. Drugs. But funny. People who do acid: don't do it or it'll screw up your brain.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Someone who makes other people feel bad, usually via the Internet, to feel better about themselves.



basically, tumblr


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> basically, tumblr



you have to be 13 for tumblr.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> basically, tumblr



wait what
.....


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> you have to be 13 for tumblr.




I don't think anyone follows that rule anymore


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

I used to have tumblr but I rarely used it so I deleted my account

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> I don't think anyone follows that rule anymore



Agreed

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dang 16 members viewing


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

i'll admit to being such a troll when I was 11
but it was before trolling was cool


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 30, 2015)

I wonder how this discussion will turn out....


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> you have to be 13 for tumblr.



lmaooo i forgot about that. isn't it like 12.9 years or something

i joined when i was 11 bc im just that edgy


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 30, 2015)

Since in media like YT or CoD there's many 10-11 years old who annoy people it's now a stereotype that 11 yrs old will be always stupid trolls


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 30, 2015)

We're already talking about drugs and stuff


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> I don't think anyone follows that rule anymore



since when does ANYONE on the internet follow age rules that don't require you to prove anything in a reliable way?


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 30, 2015)

00jachna said:


> I wonder how this discussion will turn out....



probs w a flamewar and this thread grtting locked


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> since when does ANYONE on the internet follow age rules that don't require you to prove anything in a reliable way?



my parents told me that the police would find me if I got an account underage.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

00jachna said:


> We're already talking about drugs and stuff



well, ok then...


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> probs w a flamewar and this thread grtting locked



Many of my threads seemed to get locked..probably this one it seems


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 30, 2015)

oh yeah don't you have to be 13 to have facebook too


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


>



next easter is on april 20th lmao
#whyblazewhenyoucanpraise


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> since when does ANYONE on the internet follow age rules that don't require you to prove anything in a reliable way?



in 1996-2001


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> well, ok then...



Wtf XD


----------



## kayleee (Oct 30, 2015)

Because trolls are dumb just like 11 y. olds


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> next easter is on april 20th lmao
> #whyblazewhenyoucanpraise



please

you obviously mean #whypraisewhenyoucanblaze


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 30, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Because trolls are dumb just like 11 y. olds



oh snap.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> please
> 
> you obviously mean #whypraisewhenyoucanblaze



well yes but this thread doesn't need to turn out like the religion thread did either


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> well yes but this thread doesn't need to turn out like the religion thread did either



There was a religion thread?

Oh dear...


----------



## kayleee (Oct 30, 2015)

also I think it's less of 11 yr olds being seen as trolls and more of trolls being seen as 11 years old


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> well yes but this thread doesn't need to turn out like the religion thread did either



I don't even know what thread you're referring too, but considering typical thread history with stuff here becoming notably infamous I think I can already guess

not to mention

>religion thread


----------



## Vida (Oct 30, 2015)

Because 11 year olds shouldn't use the Internet so much in the first place. Go outside and play with other kids. There's enough time to spend your days on the Internet when you're older but you can't bring back childhod once you're an adult. So don't waste your time on the Internet.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

B-but I can't play with other kids. I seriously never visit friends or vise versa. It sucks ;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

Vida said:


> Go outside and play with other kids.



but outside is icky weather


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 30, 2015)

It's mostly because 11 year olds are... Well, immature, to put it nicely. I'm not saying you're stupid, but on the internet, especially on forums, you'll be mixing with people who are all mostly much older than you, and during puberty you mature and grow up so fast. I mean, I am not the same person that I was when I was 16, and that was only a year ago, you know? We all change and grow up, we're still learning and trying to find our place in the world, it's totally normal to go through "silly phases", I suppose. And even now, I'm still growing up. I still have a way to go, and I'm 17. So basically, you are mixing with people of all ages, and most people are older than you = therefore you are seen as being less mature because you've had less life experiences as those older than you so. You might sometimes say things which might seem "stupid" to those who are older than you, and that's just because... You're just not as mature. And I really mean that in a nice way! You will understand. You will understand when you get older. I remember I totally felt the same way as you when I was your age, people used to make fun of me on websites because I was a "noob" lmao, but now when I look back on it, I'm like yeah, I can see why people thought I was like that. 

And to be honest... I always see kids on this site say "I'm mature for my age", but the truth is... You aren't. Okay, you may act a bit more grown-up for an 11 year old, you can type with correct grammar and such and your posts aren't ridiculous like some 11 year olds, but you still have a lot of growing up to do. You still have puberty to go through (yikes - good luck with that! ^^), you still have a lot of life experiences to... You know... Experience, I suppose. And through those experiences, you'll mature and develop as a person. You can't be "mature for your age", you can't have the intelligence and maturity of a 20 year old when you're 11, because you won't have experienced the same things as a 20 year old would have. I hope you understand what I mean.

Unfortunately, people on the internet are mean and spiteful so, they may not be very understanding or very nice to you because you ARE 11, and they may be impatient or annoyed by you. Sometimes people try to pick on someone who is an easy target, so they use age, for example, because it's a defining characteristic of your personality, and they'll make fun of you for that and make you feel vulnerable. The most mature thing to do would to just not care or respond to what these people have to say. I mean, clearly there are some people on this forum MUCH older than you who have a bit of growing up to do, lol, if they make you feel that way.


----------



## milkday (Oct 30, 2015)

because in my experience of being an 11 year old (dear lord) you think you're so grown up and smart and will conquer the internet with your amazing opinions. in reality, you just look sorta dumb :/


----------



## Esphas (Oct 30, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> because in my experience of being an 11 year old (dear lord) you think you're so grown up and smart and will conquer the internet with your amazing opinions. in reality, you just look sorta dumb :/



^ absolutely this. every child thinks theyre mature for their age


----------



## oath2order (Oct 30, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> because in my experience of being an 11 year old (dear lord) you think you're so grown up and smart and will conquer the internet with your amazing opinions. in reality, you just look sorta dumb :/



</end thread>

I mean this about sums it up.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

I'll feel bad if I answer this question honestly XD

okay.... 11 years olds usually don't have much life experience or internet experience so some of the things they say/do on the internet are usually weird or random or "craycray" xD (I remember exactly when I was this way ohhh the good times) but also I think it's sorta stereotypical, i.e. even if you have a mature 11-year-old, the internet and world will still probably consider them a troll just because they're 11 years old, even if they don't do anything most trolls do

tl;dr: the world considers 11-year-olds immature and it'll probably never change


----------



## milkday (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm just super glad I had limited internet access at that age. I hope to never find my posts on forums from then


----------



## oath2order (Oct 30, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I'm just super glad I had limited internet access at that age. I hope to never find my posts on forums from then



I still for some reason have bookmarked a Harvest Moon roleplay forum back when I was 12.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I'm just super glad I had limited internet access at that age. I hope to never find my posts on forums from then



I had internet access but was smart enough to basically never post things

also it was on the NSider forums, so thank you Nintendo for wiping out any likely stupid posts I made


----------



## pepperini (Oct 30, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I'm just super glad I had limited internet access at that age. I hope to never find my posts on forums from then



i managed to erase any trace of existence when i was a youngin on the internet and mostly played neopets/nick games

i shiver to think about the forums i posted in


----------



## gem83 (Oct 30, 2015)

You seem fine to me. Be very thankful you're not like I was on the internet at age 11, dear god. i thot i wuz so kewl 2 tipe liek dis nd purpisfullie mispell tingz evin tho i new hao 2 spel thm corektly CUPCAEK TACOZ!!! :3:3:3:3:3:3 xDDDxDDXDD

I've come a looong way in 4 years. My two old youtube accounts will not be missed. ._.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 30, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> i always use 12 as the trolling age. probably because I was annoying back then and because most 12 year olds are annoying always.



thanks.


----------



## boujee (Oct 30, 2015)

I think I was a emo at 12


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

i think being 11 years old is something everyone wants to forget. it's the start to what 11 year olds perceive as 'adulthood'.


----------



## Vida (Oct 30, 2015)

I actually started using the Internet when I was 11 (which was a little more than 10 years ago) and... all I can say is that time is much better spent than posting stuff on the Internet XD


----------



## milkday (Oct 30, 2015)

I have just remembered what I did online when I was 11. it was the start of my cringe-y moviestarplanet and stardoll emo phase. wow.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> i think being 11 years old is something everyone wants to forget. it's the start to what 11 year olds perceive as 'adulthood'.



I've practically blanked my entire grade/middle/high school period out of my memory


----------



## pepperini (Oct 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> i think being 11 years old is something everyone wants to forget. it's the start to what 11 year olds perceive as 'adulthood'.



remembering is like every embarrassing thing that has ever happened to you at once when you thought you were mature for your age and "not like other kids"


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 30, 2015)

Well, it doesn't get much better with age let me tell you.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I've practically blanked my entire grade/middle/high school period out of my memory



when I was 11 I had a blog in the perspective of my two stuffed toys 'duffy' and 'shellie may'. 
try blocking _that_ out. it's better than having Instagram at 11 I guess.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

peppercrossin said:


> remembering is like every embarrassing thing that has ever happened to you at once when you thought you were mature for your age and "not like other kids"



but what if everyone else that age is just making sexist jokes and/or being generally awful people in other ways?


----------



## pepperini (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> but what if everyone else that age is just making sexist jokes and/or being generally awful people in other ways?



the 11 year old mindset is an enigma in that no matter how terrible you are you're still superior to everyone else
but they usually are generally awful people in other ways


----------



## tae (Oct 30, 2015)

11 ad 12 are those weird pre-teen years where you've usually got little to no clue about anything in life and find your way around the internet enough to start a ruckus. now i'm not saying all 11 to 12 year olds are annoying ( i certainly was an annoying little brat when i was 12, especially online ) but usually thats the age range people first find the internet at and really get into posting things online and interacting with others. it's just coincidence that usually when someone is trolling, 11 or 12 is the easy "go to" age to be. who knows.

the whole, "not all of us are the same" thing applies here, but i've certainly met some annoying- 11 to 12 year old trolls on here.


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> i always use 12 as the trolling age. probably because I was annoying back then and because most 12 year olds are annoying always.



im 12.9 and im not like this! smh ur labels and stereotypes are hurting this generation,,,,,


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't see 11 year olds as trolls per se. I was horribly annoying when I was around that age at being honest I still on my bad days. I just think there's a large age gap here regarding how much you've grown up which probably causes the most annoyance, well, at least for me. 
That was my relativized answer, the answer I've in my head if you like to know is that I absolutely despise any person under the age of 14 for the overly dramatic dramas they cause everywhere, both aware and unaware.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> im 12.9 and im not like this! smh ur labels and stereotypes are hurting this generation,,,,,



I'd beg to differ


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 30, 2015)

Because a lot of them are like 'OMG L00k stupood n00b' and stuff like that.
I'm 14 and I'm like that so I can't speak


----------



## tae (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> im 12.9 and im not like this! smh ur labels and stereotypes are hurting this generation,,,,,



every generation had to face some form of stereotype and being called a trolling 11 year old wont be the worst thing to happen to you in this lifetime. if it seriously affects you to the point of it ruining and entire generation, i bid your generation good luck. lol


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

why are we saying 11 year olds it's making me so uncomfortable the actual meme is 12, like, im 12 and what is this,



kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I'm just super glad I had limited internet access at that age. I hope to never find my posts on forums from then



I'd say same but I got banned from every website I was on from 6-11 years old so all of my posts on forums are gone lol how tragic



pumpkins said:


> i think being 11 years old is something everyone wants to forget. it's the start to what 11 year olds perceive as 'adulthood'.



That was 10 for me

In my mind I was a superior person because I was 'smarter' than a lot of people in my class but people thought I was the smartest for whatever reason so I developed this annoying as **** ego where I scorned anyone who didn't use proper grammar, all down my feed from when I was like 10 is just really snotty comments with full stops and commas and capital letters and unnecessary punctuation that was used wrong and long words because I was a pretentious arsehole that had a variety of skills, such as being able to write out a line of code, make awesome videos in WMM, and follow Photoshop tutorials to make people look fat. Could anyone else do that??? NO!!! I was the supreme.
But then that just like turned off when I turned 12 and then I became an emo because you know there's sm to worry about when ur 12 



Gamzee said:


> I think I was a emo at 12



omg so was I and my dad was beating me and he saw them and he was like "**** sorry i didnt kno i made u feel that way" and that's the story of how he got arrested 
i was an edgy kid



pumpkins said:


> when I was 11 I had a blog in the perspective of my two stuffed toys 'duffy' and 'shellie may'.
> try blocking _that_ out. it's better than having Instagram at 11 I guess.



I had Instagram when I was like 12 and it was just pictures of pizza and coke and crackers and me Netflix and it got like 3 likes each and I felt famous

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> every generation had to face some form of stereotype and being called a trolling 11 year old wont be the worst thing to happen to you in this lifetime. if it seriously affects you to the point of it ruining and entire generation, i bid your generation good luck. lol



thanks,,,, it's just so stressful that im in the only sane one in a generation of idiots tbh -.- all of my 'friends' do pot and listen to nicki minaj and ok yea they have free will to do whatever **** yhey want but have they not heard of the red hot chilli peppers? the beetles? pink loyd? no... they keep brainwashing themselves with **** music like i just wish i was born in the 50s... it was such a better, accepting time with less discrimination than today and people actually liked GOOD music... it was jinco jeans and sneakers and now it's uggs and short skirts, i actually pray for my generation cuz it's so ****ed up... luckily im in it so it's not TOO bad....


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> why are we saying 11 year olds it's making me so uncomfortable the actual meme is 12, like, im 12 and what is this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on my Instagram I posted emo band lyrics and swore a lot.
even though this was only 6 months ago, i'm over it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> why are we saying 11 year olds it's making me so uncomfortable the actual meme is 12, like, im 12 and what is this,



tbh I'd say they're about equal


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> on my Instagram I posted emo band lyrics and swore a lot.
> even though this was only 6 months ago, i'm over it.



It's good to learn from your mistakes

I was like that when I was like 13 so like two years ago, I'd post rly emo pictures and I'd lowkey let out my emo-tions and talked down on people who looked down on people who cut (omg inception so random!) and one of my friends asked me if I cut and i was like "omg howd you know" and they were like ", it's kinda obv..." and then they told like 5 people it was year 7/6th grade drama it was great

I still swear a lot now tho sooo



LambdaDelta said:


> tbh I'd say they're about equal



good thing I wasn't 12 when I joined then hahaha kill me


----------



## pepperini (Oct 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> on my Instagram I posted emo band lyrics and swore a lot.
> even though this was only 6 months ago, i'm over it.



that also reminds me how around this age you feel compelled to share your crappy poetry and song lyrics and no one's told you that they suck yet


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

peppercrossin said:


> that also reminds me how around this age you feel compelled to share your crappy poetry and song lyrics and no one's told you that they suck yet



When I was 12 I was popular as hell and then one girl said that she would report me for stalking her (***** im gay as hell) so I thought I was being bullied so I wrote a poem about how a group of girls bullied one girl (i thought it'd be obvious it was abt me if it was a boy soo) and she committed suicide because of them and I entered it into an anthology and it was accepted so there's hundreds of people reading a poem about how I was getting 'bullied' bc a girl thought I was a pervert stalking her and it's so bad why couldn't my English teacher


----------



## tae (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> thanks,,,, it's just so stressful that im in the only sane one in a generation of idiots tbh -.- all of my 'friends' do pot and listen to nicki minaj and ok yea they have free will to do whatever **** yhey want but have they not heard of the red hot chilli peppers? the beetles? pink loyd? no... they keep brainwashing themselves with **** music like i just wish i was born in the 50s... it was such a better, accepting time with less discrimination than today and people actually liked GOOD music... it was jinco jeans and sneakers and now it's uggs and short skirts, i actually pray for my generation cuz it's so ****ed up... luckily im in it so it's not TOO bad....



slow down there tike, you're not the only "sane" person in your generation.
you should know that there was definitely discrimination in the 50s, and it wasn't all daises and roses.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

This thread is getting popular fast o-o


----------



## pepperini (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> When I was 12 I was popular as hell and then one girl said that she would report me for stalking her (***** im gay as hell) so I thought I was being bullied so I wrote a poem about how a group of girls bullied one girl (i thought it'd be obvious it was abt me if it was a boy soo) and she committed suicide because of them and I entered it into an anthology and it was accepted so there's hundreds of people reading a poem about how I was getting 'bullied' bc a girl thought I was a pervert stalking her and it's so bad why couldn't my English teacher



there's poetry on deviantart once that a friend from middle school published about her crush on me and to my knowledge it is still there today and still as terrible as the day she found me on the Internet

thats the best story ive heard all week


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

taesaek said:


> slow down there tike, you're not the only "sane" person in your generation.
> you should know that there was definitely discrimination in the 50s, and it wasn't all daises and roses.



yes i am tho?? the people in my school are idiots, they use 'gay' as an insult, as a biguy that's VERY insulting,, in the 50s they wouldnt even be born then so i'd be away from all the discrimination and could be bi-happy


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

btw rhino, do you know what punctuation is?

can we try to keep the sentence train from crashing and burning at every corner?


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

peppercrossin said:


> there's poetry on deviantart once that a friend from middle school published about her crush on me and to my knowledge it is still there today and still as terrible as the day she found me on the Internet
> 
> thats the best story ive heard all week



Has anyone like, favourited it or commented on it?? Why won't they take it down


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

taesaek said:


> slow down there tike, you're not the only "sane" person in your generation.
> you should know that there was definitely discrimination in the 50s, and it wasn't all daises and roses.



but the victorian era sure was.... to some people


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> btw rhino, do you know what punctuation is?
> 
> can we try to keep the sentence train from crashing and burning at every corner?



You sound like me when I was ten years old and pretentious as **** because I knew what an apostrophe was.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow...
So many replies.... 0-0

Of course this was gonna blow up


----------



## tae (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> yes i am tho?? the people in my school are idiots, they use 'gay' as an insult, as a biguy that's VERY insulting,, in the 50s they wouldnt even be born then so i'd be away from all the discrimination and could be bi-happy



pretty sure in the 50's you'd have things said to you that are a lot worse than being called gay as a derogatory slur. just food for thought there, bud.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> It's good to learn from your mistakes
> 
> I was like that when I was like 13 so like two years ago, I'd post rly emo pictures and I'd lowkey let out my emo-tions and talked down on people who looked down on people who cut (omg inception so random!) and one of my friends asked me if I cut and i was like "omg howd you know" and they were like ", it's kinda obv..." and then they told like 5 people it was year 7/6th grade drama it was great
> 
> ...



I ended up deleting it since I just got into a ton of drama and it wasn't worth it. i'm glad I don't have it now because i'd get so many hateful dms lmao. 
I think everyone regrets everything. i'll look back on this post for example and think 'omg I was such a loser ah the joy of being 13'.
and same when i'm 14, 16, 18, 21, etc. it's just normal and a part of life to hate your past self.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 30, 2015)

Can you stop making stupid threads? Accept that your considered a "troll" to people. I know you may not be one, But you don't have to be making stupid threads as: How to tell my dead i have ADD and more. Use Yahoo Answers or something, Do you want to get on that tumblr blog?


----------



## pepperini (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Has anyone like, favourited it or commented on it?? Why won't they take it down



it's really weird, because she reuploaded it even when she moved accounts and to my knowledge she's with someone else/has a baby now 
but the heartbreaking unrequited poetry remains...it's somewhere out there


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 30, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Hate me all you want. Trump. If I could vote I would, but I'm only 11. My dad NEVER votes but he is next year for trump. Please, no hate or "you don't know anything, you're just a little girl" I'm a lot smarter and know more than most people my age. And thank god I'm not brainwashed by nowadays media. Like. Jeez. 0-0



i don't know why people would consider 11 year olds trolls :// just a mean stereotype ://


----------



## Lily. (Oct 30, 2015)

So many people viewing this 0_0 how much longer until this gets closed?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 30, 2015)

Lily. said:


> So many people viewing this 0_0 how much longer until this gets closed?



I wonder why? It's a stupid question to ask and a hot topic.


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> I ended up deleting it since I just got into a ton of drama and it wasn't worth it. i'm glad I don't have it now because i'd get so many hateful dms lmao.
> I think everyone regrets everything. i'll look back on this post for example and think 'omg I was such a loser ah the joy of being 13'.
> and same when i'm 14, 16, 18, 21, etc. it's just normal and a part of life to hate your past self.



Oh good
In all honestly next month I'll look back at this thread and be filled with so much regret



emisenpai12 said:


> Can you stop making stupid threads? Accept that your considered a "troll" to people. I know you may not be one, But you don't have to be making stupid threads as: How to tell my dead i have ADD and more. Use Yahoo Answers or something, Do you want to get on that tumblr blog?



I was mentioned once on that Tumblr blog (I'd say it but it comes up with some banned website message) and I'm confused because I'm annoying as **** and piss a lot of people off but I've only been mentioned once

Nice to know I'm irrelevant and no one loves me enough to write spiteful comments about me.. </3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Oh good
> In all honestly next month I'll look back at this thread and be filled with so much regret
> 
> 
> ...



i lub u


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

peppercrossin said:


> it's really weird, because she reuploaded it even when she moved accounts and to my knowledge she's with someone else/has a baby now
> but the heartbreaking unrequited poetry remains...it's somewhere out there



I find it kinda cute that it's still on there even though she's settled down with someone else and has a baby
I'm a bit curious to why she reuploaded it

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> i lub u



I'm telling Aithycou!!
kidding i lub you too


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> I find it kinda cute that it's still on there even though she's settled down with someone else and has a baby
> I'm a bit curious to why she reuploaded it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> You sound like me when I was ten years old and pretentious as **** because I knew what an apostrophe was.



no your posts are seriously a pain to read at times because of this

especially when you go into textblock rants


----------



## pepperini (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> I find it kinda cute that it's still on there even though she's settled down with someone else and has a baby
> I'm a bit curious to why she reuploaded it



it's a kinda sentimental and nice end to a weird and awkward middle school saga, actually 
as am i, i suppose there are some things we were never meant to know


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


>



You have no idea how much I love that video (nd u)

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> no your posts are seriously a pain to read at times because of this
> 
> especially when you go into textblock rants



Don't you have to try and be Mariah somewhere else


----------



## pepperini (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> I'd cringe but when I was 12 I was writing fan fiction about how Harry from Harry's Bucket Full of Dinosaurs stuck a dinosaur up his butt



i didn't think anyone even remembered harry's bucket full of dinosaurs 
my first foray into writing was installments of a fic on the nick message boards eloquently titled "gir and the giant pizza of doom!!!11!!" 
i think i got censored bc gir shot someone with a laser but
fckin harry's bucket full of dinosaurs


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

peppercrossin said:


> i didn't think anyone even remembered harry's bucket full of dinosaurs
> my first foray into writing was installments of a fic on the nick message boards eloquently titled "gir and the giant pizza of doom!!!11!!"
> i think i got censored bc gir shot someone with a laser but
> fckin harry's bucket full of dinosaurs



It got censored because Gir shot someone with a laser?
Why did he shoot someone with a laser


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> You have no idea how much I love that video (nd u)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i kno right


----------



## pepperini (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> It got censored because Gir shot someone with a laser?
> Why did he shoot someone with a laser



i honestly don't even remember the story i just remember the shame and embarrassment that comes with it--it had absolutely no plot or anything because, well, i was ten
did you ever post your stories or


----------



## Trundle (Oct 30, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Well yay me, I'm smart, and actually mature-ish for my age.



Every single 11 year old says that


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

when I was 11 a friend and I wrote hunger games fanfiction together.


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

peppercrossin said:


> i honestly don't even remember the story i just remember the shame and embarrassment that comes with it--it had absolutely no plot or anything because, well, i was ten
> did you ever post your stories or



No I just sent them to my friend because she really liked them and found them funny but I still have them saved for whatever reason
A bit curious to how that was censored but the amount of nsfw in fanfictions now is allowed

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> Every single 11 year old says that



That's not even a stereotype that's just a horrifying fact that is giving me terrifying flashbacks



pumpkins said:


> when I was 11 a friend and I wrote hunger games fanfiction together.



Do I dare ask what about


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Don't you have to try and be Mariah somewhere else



who?

(I mean I recognize the name, but that's about it from them)


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> No I just sent them to my friend because she really liked them and found them funny but I still have them saved for whatever reason
> A bit curious to how that was censored but the amount of nsfw in fanfictions now is allowed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



it wasn't yaoi or anything it was just about katniss' and peeta's daughter and her in the games and how she fell in love with ryder mcgriffins, district 13 contestant (it is so cringy, I spilt water on it deliberately because it was so bad)


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> who?
> 
> (I mean I recognize the name, but that's about it from them)



sweatie


----------



## pepperini (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> No I just sent them to my friend because she really liked them and found them funny but I still have them saved for whatever reason
> A bit curious to how that was censored but the amount of nsfw in fanfictions now is allowed



it actually wasn't that bad seeing as though i was terrible at writing but the nick message boards used to be moderated by people who read through every single post for quality control 
i got a stern warning from that which is why i never posted fanfics on the internet as a young child, which was good


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> who?
> 
> (I mean I recognize the name, but that's about it from them)


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> it wasn't yaoi or anything it was just about katniss' and peeta's daughter and her in the games and how she fell in love with ryder mcgriffins, district 13 contestant (it is so cringy, I spilt water on it deliberately because it was so bad)





Spoiler



Didn't you know that the Hunger Games stopped after Mockingjay or did you just headcanon that they started it up again


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> sweatie



wrong mariah


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

oh, Mariah Carey

yeah, I don't follow American celebrities. so I've no idea what you mean by this


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


>



AHAHAHA
Sorry but that's the best use of the meme I've seen omg ily


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you know that the Hunger Games stopped after Mockingjay or did you just headcanon that they started it up again



we restarted it for the sake of fanfiction.
it was 69 a5 pages long.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

ps thank you for letting me ****post in response to an overused response

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


>



and I don't even know what this is


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> AHAHAHA
> Sorry but that's the best use of the meme I've seen omg ily



thank YOU! soujia boy what


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> we restarted it for the sake of fanfiction.
> it was 69 a5 pages long.



Intentionally 69 or



LambdaDelta said:


> ps thank you for letting me ****post in response to an overused response



It's not overused when it's true


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> ps thank you for letting me ****post in response to an overused response
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



lying


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> It's not overused when it's true



no, its far and beyond overused at this point

come up with a more original "witty" response next time


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Intentionally 69 or
> 
> 
> 
> It's not overused when it's true



this was before the whole 69 thing lmao


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

peppercrossin said:


> it actually wasn't that bad seeing as though i was terrible at writing but the nick message boards used to be moderated by people who read through every single post for quality control
> i got a stern warning from that which is why i never posted fanfics on the internet as a young child, which was good



Well I guess it's a good thing you wrote those few words, because otherwise you would probably have a lot of fanfiction from when you were a kid online
Was it not a popular forums that had a ton of posts

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> this was before the whole 69 thing lmao



Oh
Foreshadowing?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> lying



nope, I seriously have never seen that until today


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> nope, I seriously have never seen that until today



neither have I and i'm meme trash.


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> no, its far and beyond overused at this point
> 
> come up with a more original "witty" response next time



If it's overused maybe you should be a bit more witty yourself and stop trying to be Mariah


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> If it's overused maybe you should be a bit more witty yourself and stop trying to be Mariah



ohhhhhh

http://jojo.wikia.com/wiki/Mariah

she was an alright minor arc villain, though I don't see how my posts resemble her


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> ohhhhhh
> 
> http://jojo.wikia.com/wiki/Mariah
> 
> she was an alright minor arc villain, though I don't see how my posts resemble her


----------



## pepperini (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Well I guess it's a good thing you wrote those few words, because otherwise you would probably have a lot of fanfiction from when you were a kid online
> Was it not a popular forums that had a ton of posts



the nick forums used to be pretty popular back in like 2005-2006, but thankfully the internet archive for it doesn't go back that far
i am glad for you too, you had learned from the get go not to post that stuff
though admittedly the harry's bucket full of dinosaurs quip made me smile, thanks


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

peppercrossin said:


> the nick forums used to be pretty popular back in like 2005-2006, but thankfully the internet archive for it doesn't go back that far
> i am glad for you too, you had learned from the get go not to post that stuff
> though admittedly the harry's bucket full of dinosaurs quip made me smile, thanks



It wasn't a matter of learning not to post it, it was more of I didn't know where I'd post it, so thankfully I didn't it
Oh good, at least some good came out of the fanfiction


----------



## glow (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> yes i am tho?? the people in my school are idiots, they use 'gay' as an insult, as a biguy that's VERY insulting,, in the 50s they wouldnt even be born then so i'd be away from all the discrimination and could be bi-happy



I can't tell if you're trolling, do you really think that there was less discrimination in the 50s than today? Have you heard of the Jim Crow laws my friend?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


>



.5% more effort than you at least 

who couldn't of even bothered to check if their thing pulled up the correct results for what they were trying to prove :^)


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

m3ow_ said:


> I can't tell if you're trolling, do you really think that there was less discrimination in the 50s than today? Have you heard of the Jim Crow laws my friend?



no but did people get called gay in the 50s? hm>?///


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> no but did people get called gay in the 50s? hm>?///



even if not, homophobia certainly existed so

what difference does it make?


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> .5% more effort than you at least
> 
> who couldn't of even bothered to check if their thing pulled up the correct results for what they were trying to prove :^)



You're saying you're ****posting but this isn't ****posting sweatie

I mean the posts ARE ****

so it's nice to see that you're getting some individuality and channelling your character and personality and embodying them in your posts

It's a lot more original than trying to be Mariah, I'll give you that


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> You're saying you're ****posting but this isn't ****posting sweatie



I never said that was a ****post


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> ps thank you for letting me ****post in response to an overused response


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> It's a lot more original than trying to be Mariah, I'll give you that



again, who?

and I've been posting like this since waaaaay before I even joined here, so even then if anything they're mimicking me

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


>



yeah I still don't recognize this so any meaning you're trying to impart is lost


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> again, who?
> 
> and I've been posting like this since waaaaay before I even joined here, so even then if anything they're mimicking me



mariah:


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> oh my god are you serious
> 
> 11 year olds are usually really immature, which is a thing trolls usually are too. Which obviously makes people think these 11 year olds seem like trolls
> also, in my own experience, can't really take any criticism which is annoying af. if course there are mature-ish and cool 11 year olds, even though they are rare... lmao



Omg haha pretty accurate tbh. I consider 10-12 year olds to be the worst tbh, like. I know they're not all bad but in my eyes a majority of them are pretty bad, like omg they need to grow up. X'D


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

okay what

idk if im considered a troll here, but im 11.. I mean seriously, some kids can be mature for their age


----------



## pepperini (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> It wasn't a matter of learning not to post it, it was more of I didn't know where I'd post it, so thankfully I didn't it
> Oh good, at least some good came out of the fanfiction



i suppose when all's said and done it's p much the same difference so all's well that ends well
every cloud has a silver lining i guess???


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

what did I say about me not following celebrities?

also fyi when I talk of anything of mine being ****posts I am only referring to the posts directly stated as such

which the wiki post came after that one so....


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> okay what
> 
> idk if im considered a troll here, but im 11.. I mean seriously, some kids can be mature for their age



I don't think it's a matter of maturity, it's more like you are/are not a troll. 
I don't think maturity is an age thing, either. you could have a mature 9 year old and an immature 29 year old.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

in fact scratch not following celebrities

I pretty much don't even follow western media PERIOD


----------



## pepperini (Oct 30, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> okay what
> 
> idk if im considered a troll here, but im 11.. I mean seriously, some kids can be mature for their age



i don't think you're a troll but most kids aren't--kids always tend to think they're super mature and capable of anything even when they're not. you look back on everything you did as you grow up and shudder


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> what did I say about me not following celebrities?
> 
> also fyi when I talk of anything of mine being ****posts I am only referring to the posts directly stated as such
> 
> which the wiki post came after that one so....



Well you're following me

Don't contradict yourself


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> I don't think it's a matter of maturity, it's more like you are/are not a troll.
> I don't think maturity is an age thing, either. you could have a mature 9 year old and an immature 29 year old.



and the older they are the scarier it becomes

especially when you have these same immature people with actual power

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> Well you're following me
> 
> Don't contradict yourself



please, you're no celeb

your pointless

 you even say so yourself


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

because you all suck

I just came back to say that and now I'm quitting again


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

um.. i don't know why this thread was made but i think it'll end up getting locked


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> um.. i don't know why this thread was made but i think it'll end up getting locked



definitely. there's a bit of bad blood brewing in here.
heck, I just came here to share my awkward 11 year old online experiences.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

tbh I'm amazed it hasn't been locked yet


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> um.. i don't know why this thread was made but i think it'll end up getting locked



you suck

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> tbh I'm amazed it hasn't been locked yet



you also suck

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> definitely. there's a bit of bad blood brewing in here.
> heck, I just came here to share my awkward 11 year old online experiences.



you suck


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> please, you're no celeb
> 
> your pointless
> 
> you even say so yourself



I'm pointless because I'm a blunt ***** who's more famous than your Mariah wannabe ass will have be xo


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 30, 2015)

General immaturity is the reason why. To me you seem fine, for being 11.


----------



## pepperini (Oct 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> definitely. there's a bit of bad blood brewing in here.
> heck, I just came here to share my awkward 11 year old online experiences.



as did i. i had a pretty good convo with rhino though so im never up to complain about new friends i guess


----------



## Sona (Oct 30, 2015)

It's not locked because OP hasn't closed it and no mods online, I'm sure people have already reported the posts derailing from the original content ; w ;


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> I'm pointless because I'm a blunt ***** who's more famous than your Mariah wannabe ass will have be xo



you actually suck


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

peppercrossin said:


> as did i. i had a pretty good convo with rhino though so im never up to complain about new friends i guess



It's nice we bonded about our awkward experiences from years ago

- - - Post Merge - - -



pillow bunny said:


> you actually suck



yeah... I suck ****!!! haha no homo tho


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> I'm pointless because I'm a blunt ***** who's more famous than your Mariah wannabe ass will have be xo



oh, well enjoy that

being famous honestly sounds completely ****ty to me so thanks for saying I won't have to ever deal with that


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> you actually suck



like the stuff about everyone else was a joke but i'm serious this time


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> you suck
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i'm sorry, but my feelings are hurt now.


----------



## pepperini (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> It's nice we bonded about our awkward experiences from years ago



crappy 11-year-old experiences are always a wonderful bonding exercise, tbh


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> It's nice we bonded about our awkward experiences from years ago
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



wow ur so clever and quirky p will u tbt marry me??????????????????????/poopy

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> i'm sorry, but my feelings are hurt now.



yeah well you hurt my brain so


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> like the stuff about everyone else was a joke but i'm serious this time



People on 'that blog' say the same about you sweaty 
"Can pillowbunny finally just quit the ****posting and log off tbt? She isn't "edgy" or "funny" with all her dumbass replies to stuff."



LambdaDelta said:


> oh, well enjoy that
> 
> being famous honestly sounds completely ****ty to me so thanks for saying I won't have to ever deal with that



We have to deal with you that's ****ty enough


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> wow ur so clever and quirky p will u tbt marry me??????????????????????/poopy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I came to have a good time but I honestly feel so attacked.


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> People on 'that blog' say the same about you sweaty
> "Can pillowbunny finally just quit the ****posting and log off tbt? She isn't "edgy" or "funny" with all her dumbass replies to stuff."
> 
> 
> ...



that was like 3 years ago
i guess it seems like a long time because you're 11


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> wow ur so clever and quirky p will u tbt marry me??????????????????????/poopy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm clever and quirky, you're dumb and boring, opposites attract, will you tbt marry me?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> \We have to deal with you that's ****ty enough



well you must love me enough if you keep responding


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> I came to have a good time but I honestly feel so attacked.



omg funnie

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> I'm clever and quirky, you're dumb and boring, opposites attract, will you tbt marry me?



OMG NICE COMEBACK!!!!!!!!!1111!


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> that was like 3 years ago
> i guess it seems like a long time because you're 11



I'm 15 so like 3 years ago was when I was 12 but
2 months must seem like a long time because that was two months ago, not three years

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> well you must love me enough if you keep responding



It's not that I love you, it's that I don't love myself
The pain is addicting


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> I'm 15 so like 3 years ago was when I was 12 but
> 2 months must seem like a long time because that was two months ago, not three years



yeah no you're not 15 lol


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> yeah no you're not 15 lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> It's not that I love you, it's that I don't love myself
> The pain is addicting



so then you love pain

it's important to love something, no matter what that something is. so good on you for embracing those feelings


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> so then you love pain
> 
> it's important to love something, no matter what that something is. so good on you for embracing those feelings



Good on you for embracing ur feelings for Mariah and trying to copy her


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

lambda is cool


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> lambda is cool



If only you were hot so your ice cream ass would melt away into obscurity


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Good on you for embracing ur feelings for Mariah and trying to copy her



rhinok-chan you're actually my senpai-chan and i'm only making fun of you because you're really desu
do u like me back yes/no (circle one)

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> If only you were hot so your ice cream ass would melt away into obscurity



shut up dad im internet famous!!!!11

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait i just realized you called me cool

nice insult dude


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> rhinok-chan you're actually my senpai-chan and i'm only making fun of you because you're really desu
> do u like me back yes/no (circle one)



In all honesty I reciprocate but I can't marry you because you have like 6 bells and I need a belldaddy sorry


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Good on you for embracing ur feelings for Mariah and trying to copy her



you know me so well

even though I still just recognize them in name only


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> you know me so well
> 
> even though I still just recognize them in name only



okay mariah wannabe


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> In all honesty I reciprocate but I can't marry you because you have like 6 bells and I need a belldaddy sorry



i bet your mom has been calling you to eat dinner for the past 10 minutes but you can't go because you're totally wrecking some problematic mean bullies on the internet


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

Just before we all get infractions or banned

This was fun

It's only natural I get banned on Halloween
I need to shower but it's 10pm
okay bye guys

- - - Post Merge - - -



pillow bunny said:


> i bet your mom has been calling you to eat dinner for the past 10 minutes but you can't go because you're totally wrecking some problematic mean bullies on the internet



**** you I already ate spaghetti


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

^tfw when you're in a debate and you have to present why your side won but you know you sucked so you just say some random words in a condescending voice


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> okay mariah wannabe



I heard if you say that in a mirror 5 times she'll appear and take your soul


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I heard if you say that in a mirror 5 times she'll appear and take your soul



sure is convenient that i don't have a soul because i'm EDGY and COOL

- - - Post Merge - - -

i take everything back
i looked at the first page and the ppl saying 11 year olds are stupid trolls are even stupider than the actual 11 year olds

what is happening


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

how the **** did we even hit 20 pages in the first place?


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> sure is convenient that i don't have a soul because i'm EDGY and COOL
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I don't know if you're trying to copy me bc if you are then cool I'm glad you idolise me BUT you could also just be plain ol' pillow bunny considering people ***** about how try-hard your comedy is with how 'edgy' you try to be



pillow bunny said:


> ^tfw when you're in a debate and you have to present why your side won but you know you sucked so you just say some random words in a condescending voice



Was that English

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> how the **** did we even hit 20 pages in the first place?



we're responsible for at least two


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> I don't know if you're trying to copy me bc if you are then cool I'm glad you idolise me BUT you could also just be plain ol' pillow bunny considering people ***** about how try-hard your comedy is with how 'edgy' you try to be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES TO PROVE HOW SMART I AM I'LL TELL PEOPLE I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHAT THEY'RE SAYING

I'M SO SMART


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

why do threads like this usually devolve into nonsense beyond what the original topic even was?


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

quit this forum while you can


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey, I was 11, and I was never a troll around that time. Truth be told.


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> YES TO PROVE HOW SMART I AM I'LL TELL PEOPLE I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHAT THEY'RE SAYING
> 
> I'M SO SMART



Pipe the **** down, I'm sure your dad is calling your for dinner by now


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> why do threads like this usually devolve into nonsense beyond what the original topic even was?



right??? it's annoying


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> quit this forum while you can



Why? I'm reporting you for encouraging someone to leave the forum


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

I was never 11 or 12

I graduated from age 10 go directly to age 13


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> why do threads like this usually devolve into nonsense beyond what the original topic even was?



The original topic was nonsense as it was


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Pipe the **** down, I'm sure your dad is calling your for dinner by now



oh ****, someone said my mom is calling me for dinner. oh, i know, i'll say their _dad_ is calling them for dinner!

this is funny because i'm not even mocking you that's literally your thought process


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I was never 11 or 12
> 
> I graduated from age 10 go directly to age 13



10-13 real quick


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I was never 11 or 12
> 
> I graduated from age 10 go directly to age 13



i'm 10 rekt!!!!!!!!!1!11!!!!!!!! pwn


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> oh ****, someone said my mom is calling me for dinner. oh, i know, i'll say their _dad_ is calling them for dinner!
> 
> this is funny because i'm not even mocking you that's literally your thought process



You know my thought process so well, lol I guess I'm stupider than you!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

rhino, not for nothing, but didn't you say you were leaving the thread?


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> rhino, not for nothing, but didn't you say you were leaving the thread?



I said bye but that can be interpreted as leaving the thread


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> I said bye but that can be interpreted as leaving the thread



well or the forums and so on in terms of scale, but I'm just going with the most basic thing here


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

nvm I don't get it
I don't understand how that would possibly be considered a relavent/clever reply


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> well or the forums and so on in terms of scale, but I'm just going with the most basic thing here



You're going with pillow bunny?

- - - Post Merge - - -



pillow bunny said:


> nvm I don't get it
> I don't understand how that would possibly be considered a relavent/clever reply



Irrelevant people tend not to understand relevant things


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> You're going with pillow bunny?



ice isn't normal, learn your digimon if you ever want to be a king of games like goku the hokage


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> ice isn't normal, learn your digimon if you ever want to be a king of games like goku



I take it back stop being original just go back to copying Mariah


----------



## gem83 (Oct 30, 2015)

The amount of people watching this sh!t go down is hilarious to me

Do you guys really have nothing better to do than to sling insults in the off-topic board on an Animal Crossing forum


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

well I'm also organizing cards while listening to music and occasionally checking my twitter and pixiv feeds so

yeah, my free time is pretty open atm


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

gem83 said:


> The amount of people watching this sh!t go down is hilarious to me
> 
> Do you guys really have nothing better to do than to sling insults in the off-topic board on an Animal Crossing forum



I'm laughing at the amount of users reading this thread even guests 
I wonder if any impressionable people saw this thread and were like "**** this **** I'm not joining this forum"

Well you're watching us do it so idk do you have nothing better to do than watch people sling insults in the off-topic board on an Animal Crossing forum?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> well I'm also organizing cards while listening to music and occasionally checking my twitter and pixiv feeds so
> 
> yeah, my free time is pretty open atm



I'm half doing homework half watching Parks and Rec and refreshing this every two minutes


----------



## gem83 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey I just popped in to see why the hell this got to 22 pages (and immediately regretted it) I'll be taking my leave now


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

I DON'T GET IT

HIS REPLY TO LAMBDA LITERALLY MADE NO SENSE
AND THEN HE CALLED HIMSELF IRRELEVNT (?)

like if you're going to troll at least be entertaining

my wifi sucks so I'm leaving to study for DECA bye

- - - Post Merge - - -



gem83 said:


> The amount of people watching this sh!t go down is hilarious to me
> 
> Do you guys really have nothing better to do than to sling insults in the off-topic board on an Animal Crossing forum



there isn't a lot to do when you're 11 to be fair


----------



## JellyDitto (Oct 30, 2015)

this entire thread is cringe


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> I DON'T GET IT
> 
> HIS REPLY TO LAMBDA LITERALLY MADE NO SENSE
> AND THEN HE CALLED HIMSELF IRRELEVNT (?)
> ...



Practice what you preach

DECA?? You must be a smart 11 year old


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

this entire forum is cringe

(needed a good exit line before I leave forever)


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> this entire thread is cringe



it's hilar tho


----------



## pillow bunny (Oct 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Practice what you preach
> 
> DECA?? You must be a smart 11 year old



nice reading comprehension <3


----------



## JellyDitto (Oct 30, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> I DON'T GET IT
> 
> HIS REPLY TO LAMBDA LITERALLY MADE NO SENSE
> AND THEN HE CALLED HIMSELF IRRELEVNT (?)
> ...



when you try to be edgy but just make everyone cringe


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> nice reading comprehension <3



Thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyDitto said:


> when you try to be edgy but just make everyone cringe



You're warranting an edgy response


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 30, 2015)

This thread disgusts me, the ranters disgusts me. I expect the ranters getting in a heck load of trouble by the time this thread gets locked.


----------



## JellyDitto (Oct 30, 2015)

oh god this thread is gonna be like that otherkin one from a few months back


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 30, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> oh god this thread is gonna be like that otherkin one from a few months back



I missed the otherkin thread?

damn


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

Ironically, on a thread made to make digs at 11 year olds, everyone is arguing like 11 year olds.
However I'm also considering the fact that most 11 year olds are beyond the level of such childish bickering.
This thread needs to get locked asap.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> This thread needs to get locked asap.


Exactly what i'm saying. I feel as this thread deserves 1 star.


----------



## Murray (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks (and sorry) to the people that attempted civilised discussion but alas..


----------

